# Do you have a facebook page?



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just wondering.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell no! And never will!!!! As far as I'm concerned, Facebook (along with similar networking sites) is incompatible with SA. It makes you feel like crap, so why bother?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why indeed.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, but I don't use it as a place to dump embarrassing photos or post all of my personal information like most people do, it's just to keep in contact with certain people and see what friends/family are up to.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Sure do.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I do. Because of the games.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Hell no! And never will!!!! As far as I'm concerned, Facebook (along with similar networking sites) is incompatible with SA. It makes you feel like crap, so why bother?


I used to assume that, never joined on a social networking site until 2009, but then I tried out facebook and found it doesn't make me feel bad (well not very often anyway) and actually makes me feel much more connected to the few people I've added on it (who were all people I'd talked to elsewhere on the internet before and considered at least semi-friends who I want to feel connected to). It's a way to be involved in the lives of people whose lives you want to be involved in but who you might not get to talk to a lot or might have a hard time talking to due to SA. Also a way to share your photos and so forth with everyone you want to share them with, without the awkwardness of actually sending them a link personally that'd feel too much like pressuring them to view.

If you're the sort of person who's trying to become a popular kid and will add 200 popular kids and then compare how many parties they go to with how many you go to, then yes, facebook will be a miserable experience. If you're young, it's more likely to be a miserable experience I think just because people your age will post more immature stuff.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, because I tend to have to leap around to each damn social networking place my sister goes to. It's the best way to keep in touch with her.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes, but it's pointless."


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No, never had one. The site really seems to cause a lot of worry for other people on this site, so I see no need to voluntarily make myself a part of it. I don't have any "cool" pics of me drinking alcohol while surrounded by friends at some party. And I also have no interest in re-establishing contact with people from high school. I'd rather they not know the loser I went onto become.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Never had one. I think it's a great tool for finding lost connections though. My parents and a friend of mine tell me they're always getting in touch with old friends/family which I think is very cool. I'm not looking to do that at this point in my life. Maybe one day but not right now. I just prefer to stay off the grid as much as possible.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, but it's almost exclusively for following the updates of certain artists and other things I have listed myself as a follower of.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Of course! It's the best way to keep in touch with people.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, but she does, so I need Dad's password to stalk her.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Never have never will.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a page, I'm not very active in terms of posts or even communication really, I use to keep in touch with my eldest bro mainly


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No, never have. I don't even remotely need one. If I had one, it would just be me hanging out on my page alone, uploading and looking at my own photos, writing on my own wall...maybe I could create multiple accounts and friend all my selves. That would make me feel less pathetic.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't set up a legitimate facebook page if you paid me $200.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Never have never will.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, never have


----------



## GLGfromCBL (Jun 9, 2010)

I just recently set up a Facebook page only to take it down after about two weeks. I never really had the need/desire for one, but decided I'd see what the fuss was all about. I wasn't too impressed. Besides, the one person I really wanted to speak with decided that she wasn't too interested in speaking with me, so I figured I'd dump Facebook into the trash heap.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

What's a facebook? I have a phonebook, is it anything like that?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

yep, I have one.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, but it's pointless.

I go on it maybe once a month just to look around. I don't do anything with it though - I still have outstanding friend requests from like months ago (I'm a wonderful friend).

*LostInReverie*, good to see you back here again!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, i like the games and sometimes i reconnect with an old friend like today a friend i havent talked to in years called me out of the blue and wants to hang out after i added him on facebook.So its not all bad.Also the band updates are pretty cool too.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No, never have.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope, never seen the point. I created a fake profile once so I could browse my high school classmates, but there's nobody I care to get in touch with and I doubt anyone would want to contact me. I tried myspace but never really got into that either and its been ages since I've done anything with my profile on that site.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to then I deleted it.


----------



## Hani (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, I do, and I end up abandoning it for long stretches at a time because I end up feeling horrible about myself and disappointed with my lonely little life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so that I can communicate with all of my friends.

...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had one, but Ilsa was my only friend.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoth said:


> I used to assume that, never joined on a social networking site until 2009, but then I tried out facebook and found it doesn't make me feel bad (well not very often anyway) and actually makes me feel much more connected to the few people I've added on it (who were all people I'd talked to elsewhere on the internet before and considered at least semi-friends who I want to feel connected to). It's a way to be involved in the lives of people whose lives you want to be involved in but who you might not get to talk to a lot or might have a hard time talking to due to SA. Also a way to share your photos and so forth with everyone you want to share them with, without the awkwardness of actually sending them a link personally that'd feel too much like pressuring them to view.
> 
> If you're the sort of person who's trying to become a popular kid and will add 200 popular kids and then compare how many parties they go to with how many you go to, then yes, facebook will be a miserable experience. If you're young, it's more likely to be a miserable experience I think just because people your age will post more immature stuff.


Yeah, I can see that. Guess I can't get comfortable with having my life on display. Just seems so voyeuristic... and asking for unwanted attention from "enemies." But I can see its practical side too. Just not for me, 'tis all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> I had one, but Ilsa was my only friend.


She's a very dominant woman. In order to leave the house, you had to grease yourself down and wriggle out of that latex jumpsuit she bolted to the wall. Denial of superfluous Facebook friends seems more of a side complaint to the average person.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Is MySpace still a thing, or has Facebook completely wiped it out? I don't really keep track of these things. I used to have a MySpace.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Yeah, I can see that. Guess I can't get comfortable with having my life on display. Just seems so voyeuristic... and asking for unwanted attention from "enemies." But I can see its practical side too. Just not for me, 'tis all.


Easy to avoid letting enemies see anything though. I rejected my sister's friend request because I don't trust her, and wouldn't add random ex-classmates or anything.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes. You can sometimes put yourself at a major disadvantage by not being involved in social networks. For me, in terms of my career (a.k.a. survival), being out of sight is being out of mind, and that's not a good thing. Socially, like it or not, it's where almost everyone gathers on a daily basis. It's also where a great majority of the invites to events I get are posted, and where people feel comfortable leaving a short note or message. It's a choice, like having a phone number or email address, of being accessible to others. You can choose not to, but you may be cutting yourself off from a huge amount of people.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I do,


----------



## MoonAngel (May 3, 2010)

Yeah I do, but I'm not using my real name... I also don't have any pictures of me uploaded... and I have almost 3000 friends lolz


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, and I'm freaked out by the idea of having one. Nope, not for me. Not today, anyway.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_Yes, but it's pointless

_I can't even remeber the password to it and the only reason I ever made one was because like a year and a half ago, I transferred to a college in a different state and had nowhere to live and I was using it to see if anyone from my college needed a roommate.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I used to then I deleted it.


Same here.

I decided it wasn't best letting it sit there to be visited by the occasional random person who would see the only activity its had was 3 "happy birthdays" 7 months ago.



Just Lurking said:


> *LostInReverie*, good to see you back here again!


Thank you, although you can count on me posting until I'm 73, if God damns me to live that long.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Had one for about 6 months or so a couple years back.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

No way. I did create a fake account a few months back to look up people from my past. It was really interesting at first, seeing what everyone was up to and how they have changed and all, but after awhile the thrill wore off. I don't even use my fake account anymore.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I had one for a few months.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. It's even listed under my full real name.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got one but I don't sign in very often, I don't find it very interesting.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Yup. Mostly so I can cyber stalk others. I never add anyone and my friends list and wall are both set to private so people can't see how many friends I have or don't have. I also disabled the thing that lets people send me friends requests because I have no interest in talking to anyone from my past, they're in my past for a reason. My profile also exists so I can make anyone I used to know think my life is awesome now and let them know I don't want their friendship.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Yes. It's even listed under my full real name.


Really? But you rarely ever give out your full real name!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, mostly because of pressure from family to have an account there. I think I have a love-hate relationship with it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Really? But you rarely ever give out your full real name!


I think you're the only person on SAS who even comes close to me in openly saying who they are and where.

I'm pretty sure I found out the real last name of a very secretive long-time SAS member. A couple weeks back I took a look at Facebook and it just happened to point out someone who had a mutual friend with me and by chance this person's first name, location, age, and job appear to match that of a well-known SAS member. I contacted this person both via Facebook & via SAS PM, but they seem to be laying low for now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Careful, you could have given them a heart attack.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm considering deactivating it for awhile though since I'm not too "proud" of where I'm at in life right now. It also really bothers me knowing that random people from high school can see what's going on in my life, but I'm afraid if I remove a whole bunch of them from my friend's list that it will make me look like a snob.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, I've only been to facebook a few times but only because someone wanted me to look at their page.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope. I don't need one and probably never will.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I never even been on facebook. This girl I was dating a while back tried to create a facebook page for me, I reluctantly agreed at first. She did all the registration with my name. It was scary watching it, as she was typing my name, it came up automatically like people were searching for it already. At that point, I was like hell no, I'm not completing this.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, I wouldn't have anyone to add anyways.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I do not.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I disabled mine. No point to it if its a ghost town on my profile.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have no idea why I have one.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

No. I find it creepy :afr


----------

